# Beet powder for coloring Cold Process Soap



## SoapSap (Feb 16, 2015)

Has anyone used Beet powder to color CP soap?  Can you report how that worked out and give any direction, opinion, etc.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 16, 2015)

http://www.lovinsoap.com/2011/07/color-soap-naturally-testing-herbs-and-spices-for-ph-stability/


----------



## Ellacho (Feb 16, 2015)

It will morph in CP soap and will turn grey to cream color.


----------



## Sonya-m (Feb 16, 2015)

This was my beetroot powder soap, as you can see the colour doesn't hold - it's the brown colour


----------



## BubblesnBears (Feb 16, 2015)

What Ellacho & Sonya said... Aussie Soap Supplies has a nice guide (with pictures) on using natural colourants in CP soap  ... http://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/natural-soap-colours-in-cp.html 

Beet does work quite nicely in lip balm though


----------

